# Cylinder seals for an IH 2250 loader.



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Got around to actually using the IH 2250 loader we have for the 784 and the boom cylinders leak pretty good. Not enough to quite using it, but enough that it needs to be fixed. The local CaseIH dealer wants $138 for each seal kit, but I found the folks here (http://www.hddistributors.com) that have the 'same' kit for $38. Having been burned by cheap parts before, I was wondering if anyone has used these folks before? If so, what did you think?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local cylinder shop says they can source almost any hydraulic cyl seal at a few dollars a piece even if dealer is hundreds. Even custom made seals are in the under 100$ range they claim.

Their rebuild work is warranteed if you aren't trying to skip fixing chipped rods or rusty barrels.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

When I worked at a dealership the cylinder seals came out of a box with the right colors and equipment name on them. When I got home my cylinders were rebuilt with seals that came out of a plain box or a zip lock bag because that is what the hydraulic shop put them in when they pulled them off their shelf .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Any good hydraulic shop should be able to get the proper seals for pennies on the dollar compared to a dealer. I rebuilt all four on our International field cultivator for less than fifty bucks, dealer wanted $125 for a kit that would do a pair, had two of one size, then 2 smaller ones for rephasing.

Just resealed two 4" master ported cylinders this spring, one for our chisel plow/coulter cart and the other for a spare, had less than $20 for all seals and backing rings. All of em came out of boxes divided by size, came home in a plain zip loc bag instead of one that said Agco or Case.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a Bush Hog loader, when to dealer, with model and serial number, ordered parts, they came in 4 days later, cost over $200, where not the right parts. Re-ordered, same parts came again (another 4+ days), wrong parts. Took cylinder to local hydraulic shop, they ordered parts and had them the next day, total cost less than $50 and they fit. Returned all Bush Hog delivered parts for refund.

Do as others have mentioned, end of story.

Larry


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the information. I'm trying to track down a local hydraulic shop to get things from them (or at least talk with them about it). I might pull the cylinder off and apart to make sure it's only the seals that need to be replaced. I don't see any bad spots on the rods, but I can't inspect the glands, piston head, etc. until it's all apart.


----------



## CatfishCalhoun (Aug 28, 2016)

Josh in WNY said:


> Got around to actually using the IH 2250 loader we have for the 784 and the boom cylinders leak pretty good. Not enough to quite using it, but enough that it needs to be fixed. The local CaseIH dealer wants $138 for each seal kit, but I found the folks here (http://www.hddistributors.com) that have the 'same' kit for $38. Having been burned by cheap parts before, I was wondering if anyone has used these folks before? If so, what did you think?


Josh, Is your 2250 on your 666?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local cylinder shop always says he can match or exceed quality of dealer repack kits for 10% of the cost. He has to order but the seals arrive in 1/2 the time of dealer. I’ve been impressed so far.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

Josh in WNY said:


> Got around to actually using the IH 2250 loader we have for the 784 and the boom cylinders leak pretty good. Not enough to quite using it, but enough that it needs to be fixed. The local CaseIH dealer wants $138 for each seal kit, but I found the folks here (http://www.hddistributors.com) that have the 'same' kit for $38. Having been burned by cheap parts before, I was wondering if anyone has used these folks before? If so, what did you think?


try here ..they matched perfect...

https://www.baumhydraulics.com/Home/Page/catalog#


----------

